

The way of life effect - mmahemoff
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2012/03/the-way-of-life-effect.html

======
mmahemoff
This captures something I've been thinking about for a while, it seems like
there's about 1 or 2 life-changing apps/services a year.

Dropbox fundamentally changes how I collaborate with non-coders, makes it
somewhat more like version control.

Instapaper changes how I browse and work...much less tabs these days and less
"interruptions" from new content.

Spotify means I never have to micromanage my music collection again, or even
worry about all these cloud music hosting services.

It's not for every startup, but the potential to change ways of life is
definitely a good litmus test for an ambitious startup.

